# How to - Multiple O's for the ladies



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

Yet another lengthy thread -
Okay, so we've had a sincere and heartfelt disussion about the state of our marriage, we've expressed our feelings for each other and re-ignited our passions.......where to next?
My wife nearly always orgasms during sex (PIV >99%).
She only ever has one orgasm - stating that she's too sensitive after that to really continue eg. putting pressure on me to finish quickly once she's done.
I want to mix it up a bit and give her the opportunity to go for more. Even when she uses her vibrator she only ever goes for one O and it's never inserted - always direct clitoral.
What do you ladies out there recommend? 
I don't want to make her too sensitive to continue. Would I be best off to start with the vibrator (direct clitoral stimulation) folowed by PIV once she's finished?
How do you negotiate the issue of sensitivity?
Typically, how long does the sensitivity last?


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

Antman said:


> Yet another lengthy thread -
> Okay, so we've had a sincere and heartfelt disussion about the state of our marriage, we've expressed our feelings for each other and re-ignited our passions.......where to next?
> My wife nearly always orgasms during sex (PIV >99%).
> She only ever has one orgasm - stating that she's too sensitive after that to really continue eg. putting pressure on me to finish quickly once she's done.
> ...


If she's too sensitive to have more than one and is content with one I don't see the issue with trying to find ways to give her a second. I am also hyper-sensitive and more than one can actually hurt. Let your wife decide for herself how many orgasms she wants to have. Even though your desire to please her is a positive thing, she knows her body best.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a one and done kind of a girl. It is almost excruciating to have direct clitoral stimulation for me after an O, so manual or toys are out. I can still do PIV after an O but lubrication becomes a problem so I usually concentrate on H afterwards to make his experience enjoyable. I've never felt the need for multiples so this isn't an issue for us.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Build her up to that "one"but don't let her have it until you are almost ready. Tease her, taunt her. Foreplay! Foreplay! Foreplay! She'll be begging you for more.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As I was reading your post, the thought struck me that perhaps she isn't recognizing the stimulation intensifying as intensifying. Perhaps she is mistaking that feeling for the need to pee? Could be waaaay off base but many women, myself included, a Gspot orgasm does sometimes trigger a feeling similar to the intense need to pee so lots of women cut it off so as not to pee on their partner.

Just a thought to investigate.


----------

